# Methyl Masterdrol



## RisingSoul (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey there,

I found a website online that still has Methyl Masterdrol listed for purchase at $47.99/90 ct bottle.  I called them to ask them how they still have Materdrol for sale when it was banned last year.  She said that when it was banned they had a surplus of it and still have some left.  Shew said they can no longer purchase it, but tey can still sell what they have.

I just have a hard time believeing that this is the real MM, you'd think they would've sold out a long time ago.  What do you guys think?  

Also, I found a guy who has a 1 bottle of Methyl 1 Alpha tat he siad he'd sell me for $50.  Does that stuff work as good as M1T and MM or is it like Methyl 1 D?

Justin


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2006)

RisingSoul said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I found a website online that still has Methyl Masterdrol listed for purchase at $47.99/90 ct bottle.  I called them to ask them how they still have Materdrol for sale when it was banned last year.  She said that when it was banned they had a surplus of it and still have some left.  Shew said they can no longer purchase it, but tey can still sell what they have.
> 
> ...



who knows, why would they lie? 

what is the site?


----------



## RisingSoul (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, I don't think they are lying, I've just heard stories of fake MM out there.  If it's fake they could sell all day long...

The site is SupplementWarehouse.com.  

Also, what about the Methyl 1 Alpha?  I know it is banned too so I guess it must be decent.


----------



## RisingSoul (Oct 25, 2006)

Also, what do you think about mail order AAS?  Is it high risk?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2006)

RisingSoul said:


> Also, what do you think about mail order AAS?  Is it high risk?



yes.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2006)

RisingSoul said:


> Also, what do you think about mail order AAS?  Is it high risk?


It is very high risk.


I doubt you are ready for steroids yet


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2006)

RisingSoul said:


> Well, I don't think they are lying, I've just heard stories of fake MM out there.  If it's fake they could sell all day long...
> 
> The site is SupplementWarehouse.com.
> 
> Also, what about the Methyl 1 Alpha?  I know it is banned too so I guess it must be decent.



well, if it is the LG brand you're talking about I see no reason for concern of it being fake.


----------



## zombul (Oct 25, 2006)

I think I have seen their adds in M&F so you should be safe.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 25, 2006)

We have the 1-alpha and materdrol.


----------



## RisingSoul (Oct 26, 2006)

I clicked on your link, I can't find the Masterdrol or the Methyl 1 Alpha.  All I see is Methyl 1 D.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2006)

zombul said:


> I think I have seen their adds in M&F so you should be safe.



that is a joke right?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 26, 2006)

RisingSoul said:


> I clicked on your link, I can't find the Masterdrol or the Methyl 1 Alpha. All I see is Methyl 1 D.


 
I found em.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I found em.



link?


----------



## zombul (Oct 26, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> that is a joke right?




But seriously,I know that DA sells some clones that are as effective and are much more cost effiecient.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> link?


 
http://www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1863


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2006)

did he have that hidden?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 26, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> did he have that hidden?



I guess they are. Don't need to get any visits from the *big guys*


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> did he have that hidden?


 
Yeah, when you look at a product, they have a section at the bottom that says "Customers who bought this also bought" and voila! There it was.


----------



## ebrake74 (Oct 26, 2006)

Do you really need PCT for this stuff or is it a sales gimmick?  If so would 6OXO work?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> I guess they are. Don't need to get any visits from the *big guys*


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 26, 2006)

I worded that one pretty quick and weird now that I have reread it. I advertise on another board that doesn't allow the sell oh PH's.


----------



## RisingSoul (Oct 26, 2006)

*Well, since we're on the subject....*

of buying stuff online...

I've read a few stories of people having some delayed gyno with SD and MM.  I really want to get some Nolvadex online just in case.  Anyone know of a good site to get it?  I found one that looks good, but you have to fill a little survey at the end of checkout, with the first question being "What condition are you requesting this medication for?"  I can't very well put breast cancer, since I'm a guy (I know guys get it but not sure that Nolvadex would be prescribed for it).  Should I just put "Developing gynecomastia" you think?  

I've also seen the liquid "L Nol" at AGguys.com, but I have a hard time trusting stuff that looks so generic.  How do I know the guys that are mixing that up know what they are doing?  I'd much rather have the real thing if possible.

Thanks,

JC


----------



## heartbreaker (Oct 27, 2006)

*methy 1- d*

dudes,

methyl 1- d kicks  sooo much ass.
i gained 14 pounds in two weeks!

i actually did there bulking stack or whatever they call it, and it's freakin great.

i can't wait to try there new liquid form of the old masterdrol.


you should seriously check it, i called them a couple days ago, and i am ready for it. At frist i was like there is no way that's it's gonna be the same as masterdrol, cause that got banned didn't it? No way it's gonna beat out M1 Test??/ 

but they say it's gonna be better than the first go around.
i guess we will have to see.


----------



## JohnMac (Oct 27, 2006)

i have ordered succesfully from supplement warehouse, not the products you asked about, but this company is, as far as my experience, legitimate.

i've ordered that particular product from AG Guys, satisified and would order again from them


----------

